# Miscellaneous > PACCIN Community >  Random Images

## T. Ashley McGrew

I think we need a place for random images - curious, humorous, stereotypical, odd - whatever. 
We are not required to be deadly serious all of the time are we?
Ghostly bolts_ed&#10.jpg
cheers!

----------


## Paul Brewin

I've always liked (and cringed) at this one:

ProppedUp..jpg

Good thing he has a chock behind the back wheel!

----------


## Chris Barber

IMAG0019..jpg
Crate shop jolly roger

----------


## Mark Wamaling

The photo says it all.
ATT00007..jpg

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I am pretty sure that I delivered crates to that place a couple of times.

----------


## Mark Wamaling

ATT00003..jpg
Then you must have delivered at this place up the street.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I love that teeny bit of handrail poking through.
I am sorry but that is clearly "found-art"!

----------


## Gallagher

DSCN1926.jpg
We just replaced the plywood floor in our packing shop and found this under it...

First time posting, but have been lurking for a while and have found many useful topics here, thanks for all the hard work maintaining this site!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

delivering paintings to an early Carnegie International - Rusty Baker.jpg This image courtesy of Rusty Baker on the PACCIN listserve

----------

